# Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?



## wishmaster (1. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
Vor Jahren hatte jeder Angler am Forellensee einen Setzkescher dabei.
Heutzutage hat niemand einen dabei. 
Die einen sagen, es sei verboten, die anderen sagen, das ist Ländersache, die nächsten sagen, dass nur noch bestimmte Modelle erlaubt sind, etc.
Falls es eine Ländersache ist, ich angle meist in NRW.

Und falls es wieder erlaubt ist, würde mich interessieren, warum niemand mehr einen Setzkescher benutzt?

Kann mir jemand verbindlich auskunft geben?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Zumindest in NRW ist der Setzkescher nur dann erlaubt, wenn er bestimmten Maßen entspricht!
Nur bin ich da jetzt nicht ganz sicher, weil ich weder nen Setzkescher habe noch vorhabe mir einen anzueignen. Ich meine etwas von 0,50m Durchmesser (quadratisch, nicht rund) und mindestens 4,50m Länge in Erinnerung zu haben - aber da findet sich hier sicher jemand der das genauer weiß!


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Willkommen an Board !
Also wie ich es aus Fischereiprüfung NRW kenne: Es gibt eine Frage bezüglich eines Setzkeschers,wo dann die richtige Antwort ist,dass er verboten ist.Lass dich davon nicht beirren.Bei uns im Verein ASV Bielefeld ist er beispielweise erlaubt ! Und beim Nachbarverein ist er dann widerrum verboten und so geht immer weiter..... Das ist abhängig von den Vereinsgewässerordnungen glaub ich.... Aber ein Setzkescher muss so viel ich weiß gewisse Mindestmaße haben,um Fischen genügend Raum zu bieten.Die genauen Maße kenne ich nicht.Wenn du in deinem Angelverein einen Setzkescher erlaubt haben möchtest,dann sprech das doch mal bei der nächsten Versammlung an.Fragen kostet nichts #6 Hoffe,ich konnte dir nen bisschen helfen


----------



## René F (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Hallo!

Fischereirecht ist Ländersache und daher gibt es diese Unterschiede zwischen den Bundesländern. In den meisten Bundesländern ist das Setzkescherverbot wieder gekippt worden. In diesen Ländern müssen, wie FoolishFarmer schon schrieb, bei Setzkescher-Einsatz bestimmte Bedingungen erfüllt werden.
Ich meine, dass der Setzkescher 3,60 lang sein muss, bin mir aner nicht ganz sicher.
Bei uns in Niedersachsen muss er meines erachtens außerdem bei einem Fließgewässer in Längsrichtung des Gewässers fest verankert werden. 
Worin da der Sinn liegt, ist mir aber schleierhaft... #c 
zumindest werden Setzkescher ab und zu bei uns von der Wasserschutzpolizei kontrolliert!


----------



## René F (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Wenn der Setzkescher in einem Bundesland verboten ist, kann ihn dort ein Verein nicht einfach erlauben!
Wirst du erwischt, biste dran, egal was der Verein sagt! 
Gesetz ist Gesetz...


----------



## angelndes_sofa (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*



			
				René F schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Bei uns in Niedersachsen muss er meines erachtens außerdem bei einem Fließgewässer in Längsrichtung des Gewässers fest verankert werden.
> Worin da der Sinn liegt, ist mir aber schleierhaft... #c


 

Naja ich denke mal,weil die Fische im Fluss wie gewöhnlich gegen den Strom schwimmen.Würde der Kescher nämlich aufs andere Ufer zeigen,hätten die Fische kaum Strömung im Kescher.Außerdem spült es dir den Kescher weg,wenn du ihn quer ins ´Wasser wirfst :m Die Fische richten sich nicht nach dem Kescher,sondern nach dem Strom des Flusses (Im See ist das ja wurscht) So lautet meine persönliche wissenschaftliche Erklärung :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*



			
				wishmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> Vor Jahren hatte jeder Angler am Forellensee einen Setzkescher dabei.
> Heutzutage hat niemand einen dabei.
> Die einen sagen, es sei verboten, die anderen sagen, das ist Ländersache, die nächsten sagen, dass nur noch bestimmte Modelle erlaubt sind, etc.
> ...


Hallo & Willkommen an Board...|wavey:
in NRW sieht die Sache so aus dass die Verwendung des Setzkeschers *
NICHT* per Gesetz verboten ist!!!

Weder im LFG noch in der LFO bzw.in den dazu ergangenen Verwaltungsvorschriften wird die Nutzung des Setzkescher´s verboten.

 Für die Verwendung des Setzkescher´s muss jedoch ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegen.
Dies ist nach derzeitiger Rechtsprechung nur die 
*Frischhaltung des Lebensmittels Fisch.
Allso nicht Fangen Sammeln & später C&R...!!!
*
Anmerk:Jedes der 16 Bundesländer hat ein eigenes Fischerei-Gesetz.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Ja so ist´s richtig - ich erinnere mich jetzt auch wieder etwas mehr:
Es gibt lediglich eine Empfehlung des Fischereiverbandes, bezüglich der Größe eines Setzkeschers. Dies ist allerdings NICHT verbindlich.

Dummerweise find ich das nicht mehr... #t


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Noch etwas denke ich wichtiges i.d.Zusammenhang.

wenn gleich es in der *Selbstverantwortung des einzelnen Anglers* liegt,ob er in NRW den Setzkescher nutzt oder nicht,hat der Fischereiverband allen Anglern über die 4 Verbände empfohlen,auf den Setzkescher zu verzichten,da eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann...!


----------



## wishmaster (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Ich denke, ich werde weiterhin auf einen Setzkescher verzichten um unnötigen Ärger zu vermeiden.


----------



## DonCamile (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Für Hessen gilt:

*§ 4b Verwendung von Setzkeschern
*Fische, die für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind, dürfen vorübergehend in Setzkeschern gehältert werden; das Zurücksetzen ist unzulässig. Setzkescher müssen mindestens 3,50 m lang sein und einen Ringdurchmesser von mindestens 0,50 m aufweisen; sie sind durch geeignete Vorrichtungen auf ganzer Länge gegen das Zusammenfallen zu sichern. Der Setzkescher ist möglichst parallel zur Gewässeroberfläche auszulegen. Es dürfen nicht mehr als 1 kg Fische pro 100 dm³ (Liter) Setzkeschervolumen, berechnet als Produkt der Fläche des kleinsten Ringes und dem Abstand der äußeren Ringe, gehältert werden. Die Verwendung von Setzkeschern in Gewässern mit Wellenschlag ist nicht zulässig.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*



			
				DonCamile schrieb:
			
		

> Für Hessen gilt:
> 
> *§ 4b Verwendung von Setzkeschern
> *Fische, die bla la bla  ...;+
> ...


tja die Hessen halt...:q:q:q
alles ehrliche Menschen & so gepflegt im Ausdruck & Stil;+

und sowas von "ALLE" fast, alle bis auf -ROBERT KOCH- 
sowas von Ehrlich...!!!


----------



## DonCamile (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

*Für NRW: *

*Setzkescher*






*Wichtige Hinweise für eine tierschutzgerechte Lebendhälterung von Fischen im Setzkescher*

Bitte beachten Sie hierzu die folgenden aktuellen Gesetzestexte:
- Tierschutzgesetz
- Landesfischereigesetz
- Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung

*10-Punkte-Plan zur Verwendung des Setzkescher:* 

1. Die Verwendung des Setzkeschers ist nur zulässig, wenn er nicht durch landesrechtliche Regelungen oder Bestimmungen im Fischereierlaubnisschein verboten ist. Für die Verwendung muss ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegen. 

2. Um die Belastungen des Fisches im Setzkescher so gering wie möglich zu halten und um Stress zu vermeiden sind folgende Punkte für die Setzkescherkonstruktion zu beachten: 

- Der Setzkescher muss eine ausreichende Länge und Durchmesser aufweisen. 
- Das Keschernetz muss Knotenlos sein.
- Die Maschen sollten möglichst groß sein. 
- Der Setzkescher muss waagerecht im Gewässer aufgestellt sein, dabei ist auf eine ausreichende Verankerung und Spannung zu achten. 
- Die Netzmaschen müssen vollständig geöffnet sein. 
- Der Setzkescher muss unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche aufgestellt sein, so das er voll geflutet ist. 

3. Im Setzkescher dürfen keine geschützten, untermassigen oder sich in der Schonzeit befindlichen Fische (gesetzliche Regelungen) gehältert werden

4. In der feuchten Hand sind die Fische vorsichtig mit dem Hakenlöser vom Haken zu befreien und werden anschließen schonend in den Setzkescher eingebracht. 

5. Es dürfen nur Fische lebend im Setzkescher in einem Gewässer gehältert werden, aus dem sie stammen. 

6. Der Setzkescher darf nicht übermäßig mit Fisch gefüllt werden. Bei der Befüllung ist auf die Verträglichkeit der Fischarten zu achten. 

7. In schiffbaren Gewässern oder Gewässern mit starker Strömung ist das Hältern nur zulässig, wenn keine Schädigungen für die Fische zu erwarten sind. Da dies in den meisten Fällen nicht sichergestellt werden kann, sollte hier die Verwendung von Setzkeschern vermieden werden, sofern es nicht sowieso verboten ist. 

8. Das Hältern von lebenden Fischen ist auf das geringste mögliche Zeitmaß zu beschränken. 

9. Gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht wieder in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden. 

10. Bei der Verwendung des Setzkeschers steht jeder Fischer in der persönlichen Verantwortung, von der er nicht freigestellt werden kann. Dieser 10-Punkte-Plan ist eine Empfehlung, der auf Gesetzlichen Grundlagen basiert, jedoch trägt jeder einzelne Angler bei der Verwendung von Setzkeschern die Verantwortung! 


Die Verwendung von Setzkeschern zur Hälterung gefangener Fische ist lange Zeit kontrovers diskutiert worden. Nachdem in Nordrhein-Westfalen in zwei Fällen (AG Hamm und AG/LG Düsseldorf) Angler wegen der Verwendung von Setzkeschern strafrechtlich nach § 2 Nr.2 Tierschutzgesetz verurteilt worden waren, hat der Fischereiverband Nordrhein-Westfalen bereits am 14.03.1991 seine Mitglieder aufgerufen, auf die Verwendung dieses Gerätes ganz zu verzichten. Entsprechende Änderungen in der Fischerprüfungsordnung haben zur Streichung des Setzkeschers als übliches Zubehör beim Angeln geführt. Die Fischereibehörden sind verpflichtet, bei entsprechenden Anfragen unter Hinweis auf das strafrechtliche Risiko bei der Verwendung von Setzkeschern deren Nichtbenutzung zu empfehlen. Trotz neuerer Untersuchungsergebnisse des Instituts für Binnenfischerei, Potsdam-Sacrow (1997), nach denen die Verwendung von Setzkeschern als geeignete Methode zur Frischhaltung geangelter Fische gewertet wird, soll es zur Erhaltung der Rechtsklarheit - auch im Hinblick auf bestehende Alternativen (Kühlbox, Kühltasche) bei der Empfehlung bleiben, auf den Setzkescher zu verzichten. 

Quelle: Ministerium für Umwelt und Naturschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen 


*
Freispruch für 2 Angler, die beim Angeln an der Weser bei Rinteln im Mai 1998 einen Setzkescher verwendet hatten *

Die Verhandlung am 17. Mai 2000 vor dem Amtsgericht in Rinteln geht auf einen Angeltag im Mai 1998 zurück, als die Wasserschutzpolizei 2 am Ufer der Weser sitzende Angler kontrollierte und zur Anzeige brachte, dass beide Angler einen Setzkescher mit Fischen im Wasser liegen hatten. 

Die Anzeigen hatten Strafbefehle zur Folge, gegen die Einspruch eingelegt wurde. In der ersten Verhandlung vor dem Amtsgericht Rinteln im August 1999 wurde den Angeklagten „rohe Misshandlung" von Wirbeltieren und damit ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vorgeworfen. Nach intensiver Diskussion der Frage, ob die Hälterung gefangener Fische (in diesem Fall „Rotaugen") im Setzkescher sinnvoll sei, um die Tiere bis zum Ende des Angeltages frisch und damit als Lebensmittel verzehrfähig zu halten, wurde die Frage angesprochen, ob den Fischen bei der Hälterung im Setzkescher „länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt werden." 

Richterin G. v. Blomberg beurteilte die juristische Lage nicht allein anhand vorhandenen Schrifttums und früherer Entscheidungen, sondern gab ein Gutachten in Auftrag. Dieses Gutachten ist von dem in Fischereikreisen bekannten Sachverständigen Prof. K. Schreckenbach aus Berlin erarbeitet und dem Gericht zugeleitet worden. In der Verhandlung am 17.05.2000 beim Amtsgericht in Rinteln erläuterte Prof. Schreckenbach kompetent und allgemein verständlich das Ergebnis seiner Untersuchungen. Danach könne im vorliegenden Fall bei der Größe der gefangenen Rotaugen und der Geräumigkeit des fachgerecht im Wasser verankerten Setzkeschers davon ausgegangen werden, dass die Fische lediglich einer Stresssituation ausgesetzt wären, die mit anderen, häufiger vorkommenden Situationen im Leben eines Fisches vergleichbar wären, z. B. bei der Verfolgung durch fischfressende Vögel oder Raubfische. 

Hauptauslöser der Stressreaktionen seien der Fang mit der Angel und das Herausnehmen aus dem Wasser. Die Hälterung selbst wäre für den Fisch unproblematisch. Zwar könne nicht mit letzter Sicherheit der Grad der Belastung genau angegeben werden, aber aufgrund eigener Forschungsergebnisse und aufgrund von Veröffentlichungen anderer namhafter Wissenschaftler sei nicht davon auszugehen, dass den in diesem Fall gehälterten Rotaugen erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt worden seien. Nach Einschätzung des Gutachters könne der Vorwurf der Tierquälerei nicht aufrecht erhalten werden. 

Das Gericht sprach daraufhin die Angeklagten frei, nicht ohne darauf hinzuweisen, dass dieser Freispruch kein Freibrief für den sorglosen Umgang mit dem Setzkescher sein könne. Die Richterin betonte, dass die Setzkescherproblematik durch das Wettfischen und die Unsitte des Zurücksetzens von gehälterten Fischen entstanden sei. Der verantwortungsvolle und sorgfältige Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen müsse für alle Angler oberstes Gebot bleiben. 

Quelle: Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

sag mal hast du denn ganzen Kramm  jetzt von Hand hier eingegeben...!?


----------



## DonCamile (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Nee,
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/anglerforum.php?f=27


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

na da bin ich aber beruhigt, 
denn ich dachte schon schnell schreiben zu können....!!!


----------



## wishmaster (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Nochmals vielen Dank.
Ihr seid echt spitze hier.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*



			
				wishmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals vielen Dank.
> Ihr seid echt spitze hier.



Hast du etwa etwas anderes Erwartet...|uhoh:???


#h


----------



## wishmaster (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Ich bin neu hier und echt überrascht, wie nett und hilfsbereit ihr alle seid.


----------



## syndrom (1. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

Hier hab was gefunden, für Sachsen Anhalt

Das Hältern von maßigen Fischen im Fanggewässer bedarf des vernünftigen Grundes und ist auf die erforderliche Dauer zu beschränken.
 Es dürfen nur hinreichend geräumige Setzkescher aus knotenfreiem Material verwendet werden. Das Hältern von Forellen, Äschen, Maränen, Zandern, Hechten und Barschen ist bei der Angelfischerei verboten. In Gewässern mit Schiffs- und Motorbootverkehr und von fahrenden Wasserfahrzeugen aus ist das Hältern in Setzkeschern verboten.
 Beim Hegeangeln sind Setzkescher, die mindestens 3 m lang sind und einen Mindestdurchmesser von 40 cm haben, zu verwenden.

Soviel  dazu  :q


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*

In Bremen sind waren die Macher des Fischereigesetze sehr weise :

§ 19 Fischereirecht, Naturschutz und Tierschutz

(4) Wettfischen, fischereiliche Veranstaltung mit Wettbewerbscharakter sowie die Lebendhälterung gefangener Fische in Setzkeschern sind verboten.

Denn setze ich meine 4 Plötzen welche ich entnehmen will, eben in einen Karpfensack, denn ich sehe nicht ein, die Fische Morgens abzuschlagen wenn ich bis Abends angeln möchte. Am einfachsten ist es aber hier mit folgendem : Ich wechsele das Weserufer, da ist Niedersachsen....


----------



## poggy (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Setzkescher (hältern) erlaubt?*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Für Hessen gilt:
> 
> *§ 4b Verwendung von Setzkeschern
> *Fische, die für den menschlichen Verzehr bestimmt sind, dürfen vorübergehend in Setzkeschern gehältert werden; das Zurücksetzen ist unzulässig. Setzkescher müssen mindestens 3,50 m lang sein und einen Ringdurchmesser von mindestens 0,50 m aufweisen; sie sind durch geeignete Vorrichtungen auf ganzer Länge gegen das Zusammenfallen zu sichern. Der Setzkescher ist möglichst parallel zur Gewässeroberfläche auszulegen. Es dürfen nicht mehr als 1 kg Fische pro 100 dm³ (Liter) Setzkeschervolumen, berechnet als Produkt der Fläche des kleinsten Ringes und dem Abstand der äußeren Ringe, gehältert werden. Die Verwendung von Setzkeschern in Gewässern mit Wellenschlag ist nicht zulässig.



guckt euch den superior setzkescher von exori an ...dieser erfüllt die anforderungen hier und ist vom ministerium in hessen erlaubt worden und kann auch in anderen bundesländern eingesetzt werden.

mfg
poggy


----------

